# Solunar Times >Flounder Gigging?



## lwm (Oct 27, 2008)

New to this Forum. I hope that I have choosen the right way to post My Question. I discovered this Forum about 3 months ago and have found it very interesting and educational.

I have been Floundering for about 8 years, and have formed My on ideas about the best or worst time to go gigging.

With the experience/knowledge available in this Forum, I would like to see how My ideas comparetoother Forum Members.

Which Moon phase/tide conditions are best?

How does Your prefered conditions compare to Calculated Solunar Times?

Thank You 

lwm


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I seem to do best on a low to rising tide. No moon seems better, but I've limited out with a full moon quite a few times so I don't pay attention to the moon anymore.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (10/27/2008)*I seem to do best on a low to rising tide. No moon seems better, but I've limited out with a full moon quite a few times so I don't pay attention to the moon anymore.


I'm gonna go with DFA on this one. I always do better on a low tide, matter of fact the lower the better. As far as the moon goes I don't pay it any attention either, although on some of the real bright nights I have found some of them to be a little more spooky.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

this year has been hit and miss for me with any conditions. but from past experiance i prefer an incoming tide the most. also will try to fish the full moon when i can. had my best night ever with a full moon...wile we were out we ran into this old guy floundering and stopped and chatted for a wile and he said the best time to flounder was when the full moon was setting. and that was the exact condition that night and we got our limit with the smallest being 18" and passed up many in the 12-17" range!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

ohh...and welcome to the forum!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Agree with all of the above However the best time to go is 

WHEN EVER YOU CAN AND AS MUCH AS YOU CAN


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Flounder9.75 (10/27/2008)*Agree with all of the above However the best time to go is
> 
> WHEN EVER YOU CAN AND AS MUCH AS YOU CAN


I second that motion too!!! If I sat around and waited on the perfect conditions every time I wouldn't ever get anything. If you have got time, go and make the best of what you have got to work with!!!


----------



## Insta-Gator (Oct 10, 2007)

We went last night, no moon. Got 6, but the spot light went out and couldn't see a thingin the water running the boat.Came close to hitting a few markers.


----------

